# Do you 'fancy' anyone a bit leftfield or unobvious?



## Caveat

I have a few 

e.g. Marian Finucane, Judi Dench, Vanessa Feltz, Sigourney Weaver...

I could go on.


----------



## ney001

James May, Chris Evans 

the shame............


----------



## missdaisy

+1 to James May for some reason! I also find Dermot Bannon and the red headed builder on Room to Improve quite attractive. Ok I have to stop now, no more of those revelations!!


----------



## TarfHead

There's something about ..

- Tamsin Greig (Black Books, Green Wing)
- Kristin Scott Thomas (Four Weddings ..)

.. that stirs me.


----------



## PaddyW

Miriam O' Callaghan.


----------



## TarfHead

Caveat said:


> a bit leftfield or unobvious.


 


PaddyW said:


> Miriam O' Callaghan.


 
Did you miss hearing the question  ?


----------



## PaddyW

TarfHead said:


> Did you miss hearing the question  ?



She's leftfield to me! The total opposite of my "type".


----------



## truthseeker

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## Caveat

TarfHead said:


> There's something about ..
> 
> - Tamsin Greig (Black Books, Green Wing)
> 
> .. that stirs me.


 
YES!!

A man after my own heart. Often I tend to like women who either have a big nose, have crooked teeth or look a bit unnerving (so as you can guess Ms Caveat is quite "unusual" looking   )

Mind you, Kristin would be a standard enough choice for a few I guess - unsettling though she can be.

I like Lisa Kudrow too - more so than Jennifer Anniston as it happens although some will find that hard to believe I'm sure!


----------



## Caveat

ney001 said:


> Chris Evans


 
Sorry - WHAAAAAT?!

James May I can understand - but HIM?


----------



## PyritePete

toni braxton, fine thing in her day.


----------



## Purple

Marisa Tomei. She gets better looking the older she gets. She's 46 ... have you seen "The Wrestler"?!


----------



## TarfHead

Caveat said:


> I like Lisa Kudrow too ..


 
Hmm, I'd be more attracted to the Phoebe character than to the actress. Whatever I may have thought about Lisa Kudrow in Friends, was wiped out by what she did afterwards (The Comeback ?).

Also, Tina Fey. Not that left field, but still not that obvious.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Marisa Tomei. She gets better looking the older she gets. She's 46 ... have you seen "The Wrestler"?!


 

OMG...snap. Have been a big fan for ages. Now we'll have to fall out!


----------



## ney001

Caveat said:


> Sorry - WHAAAAAT?!



now you know my shame! I have a thing for gingers!


----------



## pixiebean22

Marisa Tomei is 46!!!  She looks at least 20 years younger than that (in that picture).  Stunner

Dylan Moran for me, not that he's leftfield but that he's a fair bit scruffy for most.  Saw him walking up dame street before his gig in September last year (that I was going to) and said hello, can't wait to see you later and he just looked at me with eyes that said don't draw attention to me please.


----------



## bren1916

Susan Sarandon can wind my clock any day!


----------



## truthseeker

Purple said:


> Marisa Tomei. She gets better looking the older she gets. She's 46 ... have you seen "The Wrestler"?!


 

She is gorgeous - but not really unobvious - I mean, surely there would be something wrong with someone to consider her unattractive!


----------



## TarfHead

truthseeker said:


> she is gorgeous - but not really unobvious ..


 
+1


----------



## dmos87

+1 on James May as well. I have to say, theres something charming and funny when James says, "helll-o!" like he does, I smile every time! I think if I ever met him and he said it I would blush and giggle like a 10 year old.

Also (and this is a bit embarrassing) but I have a thing for Jack Black and Dara O'Briain. I like my men well insulated and funny


----------



## truthseeker

dmos87 said:


> Also (and this is a bit embarrassing) but I have a thing for Jack Black..


 
Totally get you on Jack Black - he has true coolness.

A bit obvious maybe but Sly Stallone gets me everytime - its his eyes, he just looks kind.

A very unobvious one for me is Niles Crane (from Fraiser) - I wouldnt normally go for his type but I do love the way he gets all alpha when he really really wants something.


----------



## Staples

truthseeker said:


> A very unobvious one for me is Niles Crane (from Fraiser) - I wouldnt normally go for his type.


 
What type is that? Gay?


----------



## dmos87

truthseeker said:


> A very unobvious one for me is Niles Crane (from Fraiser) - I wouldnt normally go for his type but I do love the way he gets all alpha when he really really wants something.


 
It's because his character is so sweet!!


----------



## truthseeker

Staples said:


> What type is that? Gay?


 
lol - i would have said weedy  
The character isnt gay though - unless Im seriously misreading the show!


----------



## pinkyBear

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_K._Williams, Omar Little in The Wire..


----------



## Teatime

Jean Byrne (RTE weather)


----------



## Booter

Rosie Boycott (GILF?)

Victoria Coren


----------



## foxylady

William Petersen in his CSI Days


----------



## TarfHead

Teatime said:


> Jean Byrne (RTE weather)


 
channelling Homer Simpson - Mmmmmmm

But also not unobvious ?



Indiansign said:


> Rosie Boycott (GILF?)


 
Very unobvious 



Indiansign said:


> Victoria Coren


 
Read her book earlier this year.
+1


----------



## Caveat

A +1 for Susan Sarandon.

Among Ms Caveat's are Dom Joly, Alan Rickman, David Schwimmer...


----------



## Firefly

Mary Kennedy


----------



## Mpsox

Claire Skinner, the mother in "Outnumbered"


----------



## TarfHead

In voice, more so than in person ..
- Aine Lawlor (Morning Ireland)
- Jenny Kelly (Today FM)
- Maeve Higgins


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> In voice, more so than in person ..


- Aine Lawlor (Morning Ireland)






- Jenny Kelly (Today FM)
[broken link removed]


- Maeve Higgins
[broken link removed]


----------



## ney001

TarfHead said:


> - Maeve Higgins



Shame on you!


----------



## Staples

Purple said:


> - Aine Lawlor (Morning Ireland)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jenny Kelly (Today FM)
> [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> - Maeve Higgins
> [broken link removed]


 
No accompanying comment or are you just allowing the photos to speak for themselves?


----------



## TarfHead

ney001 said:


> Shame on you!


 
Ahem, don't lose sight of the context in which those names were suggested !



TarfHead said:


> In *voice*, more so than in person ..


----------



## Graham_07

Teatime said:


> Jean Byrne (RTE weather)



+1


----------



## Sol28

Caveat said:


> Sorry - WHAAAAAT?!
> 
> James May I can understand - but HIM?


 
Depends on the Chris Evans!! This one now is anyones fancy!
[broken link removed]


----------



## Shawady

Caveat said:


> Alan Rickman, ...


 
He is in the Abbey next month. Maybe you could treat mrs C. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## ney001

Sol28 said:


> Depends on the Chris Evans!! This one now is anyones fancy!
> [broken link removed]



Unfortunately no.... my taste is not that good! 

+1 for Alan Rickman and definitely Jack Black!


----------



## PMU

I vaguely remember a poll of this sort before on AAM and personally getting slagged off for proposing Christine Hamilton.  
  But Vanessa Feltz  ( I won’t comment as I’d be banned) , Tamsin Greig (complete poison in real life seemingly), Victoria Coren (would be behind the pick&mix counter in Woolworths if it wasn’t for her famous father), Clare Skinner (possibly a model for  one of the famine statues on Custom House Quay)? Give me a break!  As for me, I’ve already booked (as I always do) to see Tasmin Little in the NCH next October.  Cute and plays the violin, what more could a man want?


----------



## TarfHead

PMU said:


> Tamsin Greig (complete poison in real life seemingly),


 
What has this thread got to do with 'real life'  ?



PMU said:


> Victoria Coren (would be behind the pick&mix counter in Woolworths if it wasn’t for her famous father),


 
I'd never heard of her father, or her brother for that matter, 'til I read her book. And she'd have less profile if she weren't better than many at playing cards, regardless of who her father was.


----------



## Caveat

PMU said:


> Christine Hamilton.


 
Good man!

I certainly didn't slag you that's for sure.

The filthy little _minx._


----------



## Staples

PMU said:


> Cute and plays the violin, what more could a man want?


 
Cute and plays the cello?


----------



## Graham_07

Staples said:


> Cute and plays the cello?



Thomas Beecham the conductor  it is said that in one rehearsal he was unsatisfied with the performance of a female cello soloist, and so said to her "Madam, you have between your legs an instrument capable of giving pleasure to thousands, and all you can do is scratch it!".

I've never really thought of Cello's the same way since.


----------



## bren1916

Anne Cassin


----------



## Staples

Emily O'Reilly


----------



## Feardorcha

The lady captain in my golf club


----------



## remey

Feardorcha said:


> The lady captain in my golf club


 
Ha, I was wondering when somebody would mention that who they 'fancy' isnt famous.
I love it.


----------



## Firefly

Feardorcha said:


> The lady captain in my golf club


 
Any Foursomes coming up?


----------



## PMU

Staples said:


> Cute and plays the cello?


 Definitley the violin  http://www.nch.ie/Box-Office/Performances/Tasmin-Little.aspx


----------



## bren1916

PMU said:


> Definitley the violin http://www.nch.ie/Box-Office/Performances/Tasmin-Little.aspx


 
Well that was a thread stopper!


----------



## mtk

myself


----------



## MandaC

James MacPherson who played Michael Jardine in Taggart.   I also like the Edd China from Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## TarfHead

She's not THAT left field, but there's something about Katie Taylor ...


----------



## Caveat

Who is Katie Taylor?

(I know I can google but it's a common enough name)


----------



## Shawady

I assume people mean Katie Taylor , the boxer?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katie_Taylor


----------



## Vanilla

PaddyW said:


> Miriam O' Callaghan.


 
Me too! Well I have a girl crush on her, sure you'd have to.


----------



## TarfHead

Caveat said:


> Who is Katie Taylor?


 
There's only one  !

Ireland's current best hope for a gold medal at the London Olympics ?

And she's a soccer international too.


----------



## MrMan

Juliette Lewis, she surely counts as left field?


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> Juliette Lewis, she surely counts as left field?


 
What!! Is she not just standard rock chick hot?


----------



## Caveat

Nah, not in my book. She's a bit odd and slightly goofy really. Sounds like a 12 year old too.

Don't fancy her though.

Angelica Huston would be another for me - surely there is a movie in which she plays a dominatrix?

(Or did I just dream that?)


----------



## SISSOKO

What about someone who you.ve only heard speaking on the radio,
Think jenny kelly,laura byrne & sinead spain (all today fm) have seriously sexy voices but dont know what they look like.

Would i change my mind????


----------



## Caveat

Hmmm.

You can add one time fantastically monickered presenter _Tressan McCambridge_ to that list too.


----------



## dereko1969

SISSOKO said:


> What about someone who you.ve only heard speaking on the radio,
> Think jenny kelly,laura byrne & sinead spain (all today fm) have seriously sexy voices but dont know what they look like.
> 
> Would i change my mind????


 
Pearl on Phantom's Sunday Morning Coming Down - gorgeous voice and great tunes the girl's got it all - no idea what she looks like though!


----------



## TarfHead

SISSOKO said:


> What about someone who you.ve only heard speaking on the radio .. jenny kelly ..


 
I tried asking that same question earlier in the thread, and was met with derision


----------



## Sunny

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## ney001

Eminem........ yeah I know!


----------



## Mrs Vimes

Caveat said:


> Nah, not in my book. She's a bit odd and slightly goofy really. Sounds like a 12 year old too.
> 
> Don't fancy her though.
> 
> Angelica Huston would be another for me - surely there is a movie in which she plays a dominatrix?
> 
> (Or did I just dream that?)



Morticia Addams was kinda close


----------



## Complainer

MrMan said:


> Juliette Lewis, she surely counts as left field?


Remember her in Cape Fear, as the teenager just on the verge of sexual maturity


----------



## Caveat

Complainer said:


> Remember her in Cape Fear, as the teenager just on the verge of sexual maturity


 
Jaysus - could you be any creepier?


----------



## Complainer

Caveat said:


> could you be any creepier?


Yes - I could.


----------



## Vanilla

Complainer said:


> Yes - I could.


 
LOL, I shudder to think.


----------



## RMCF

Not sure if she has been mentioned yet, and also don't know her name, but that girl who is in the consumer programme with Eddie Hobbs, and who also does Prime Time, is nice in a kooky sort of way. Hope that doesn't sound insulting!


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Jaysus - could you be any creepier?





Complainer said:


> Yes - I could.



Funny post and great reply!


----------



## TarfHead

Sunny said:


> Jessica Rabbit


 
I'll see your Jessica Rabbit, and raise you with a Lois Griffin  !


----------



## PaddyW

Marge Simpson


----------



## Firefly

Stella from BBC's The Apprentice


----------



## zxcvbnm

Firefly said:


> Stella from BBC's The Apprentice


 
Ya - i like stella too.


----------



## Purple

I've a real thing for Sue Perkins.
[broken link removed]


----------



## TarfHead

Purple said:


> I've a real thing for Sue Perkins.
> [broken link removed]


 
Unlikely to be reciprocated ?


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> Unlikely to be reciprocated ?



Yea, well... maybe she'd let me watch.


----------



## PMU

Purple said:


> I've a real thing for Sue Perkins.


  Hopefully a fully loaded H&K MP7?


----------



## Purple

PMU said:


> Hopefully a fully loaded H&K MP7?



What's that meant to mean?

Jokes aside I don’t get the big deal about her sexuality. I presume I’d have the same chance of hooking up with any heterosexual female celebrity that I fancied, i.e. no chance (plus, I'm married and not on the market ). I find her funny, smart and sexy in a quirky kind of way. That's all.


----------



## Caveat

Purple said:


> I've a real thing for Sue Perkins.


 
That's funny because I kind of like her erstwhile comedy partner, Mel.




...well I'm on if you are


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> That's funny because I kind of like her erstwhile comedy partner, Mel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well I'm on if you are



Well it’s an excuse to go to the next Edinburgh Comedy Festival; “I’m not just going for the drink and comedy, I’m going wingman for a guy who’s on a mission!” 
Let me know if that works with your missus. If it does well I’ll try it on mine.


----------



## PaddyW

Stella from the UK Apprentice


----------



## Firefly

PaddyW said:


> Stella from the UK Apprentice



She's taken


----------



## Niall M

How about Lord Sugars aide Karren Brady....


----------



## Firefly

Niall M said:


> How about Lord Sugars aide Karren Brady....



Yeah, we like her


----------



## Niall M

She looked very well on "the apprentice youre fired" the other night....


----------



## TarfHead

PaddyW said:


> Stella from the UK Apprentice


 
Not that '_leftfield_' or '_unobvious_' . Or Karren Brady for that matter, more so when she first got involved with Birmingham FC.


----------



## Caveat

Well this is definitely unobvious.

Bear with me.

She was in a sitcom recently where she was a kind of dopey housekeeper or something? I think she's a comedienne generally too. English, quite tall, dark straight hair, "horsey" looking, laid back...

Do you know who I mean?


----------



## TarfHead

Caveat said:


> Well this is definitely unobvious.
> 
> Bear with me.
> 
> She was in a sitcom recently where she was a kind of dopey housekeeper or something? I think she's a comedienne generally too. English, quite tall, dark straight hair, "horsey" looking, laid back...
> 
> Do you know who I mean?


 
That show called Miranda ? It's the '_"horsey" looking_' bit that made me think of her. Never watched it, though. If it is her, deffo '_unobvious_' !


----------



## Caveat

Yes! That's her - Miranda Hart


----------



## Firefly

Caveat said:


> Yes! That's her - Miranda Hart



Not for me....been awhile?


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Yes! That's her - Miranda Hart



Yea, I'm with Firefly on that one mate.


----------



## Vanilla

And then there's Jean Reno...actually I'm not sure he is that 'leftfield or unobvious' though...

http://elodie-caroline.tripod.com/jean_reno/


*sigh*


----------



## The_Banker

Clare in Coronation St...

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately help me.


----------



## Caveat

Wait one goddam minute - how could  I forget?

Basically the queen of the MILFs, Mrs "Does my bum look big in this" herself:


----------



## PaddyW

TarfHead said:


> Not that '_leftfield_' or '_unobvious_' . Or Karren Brady for that matter, more so when she first got involved with Birmingham FC.




To me, she was left field and unobvious. When the show started I wouldn't have looked twice at her, but the more it went on, the more attractive she became. Now I'd have her with bells on haha


----------



## Firefly

Vanilla said:


> And then there's Jean Reno...actually I'm not sure he is that 'leftfield or unobvious' though...
> 
> http://elodie-caroline.tripod.com/jean_reno/
> 
> 
> *sigh*


 
He's definately not left field...I mean as a happily married, hetrosexual man, if I *had *to, he'd probably make my top 5


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> He's definately not left field...I mean as a happily married, hetrosexual man, if I *had *to, he'd probably make my top 5



Are you sure you want to go down that road here?


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Are you sure you want to go down that road here?



I know...I can't belive I posted that!! He is kinda cool though.


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> He is kinda cool though.



Yea, but not like that!


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> I know...I can't belive I posted that!! He is kinda cool though.



Would any other posters like to post their homosexual fantasies so that Firefly doesn't feel on his own?


----------



## DB74

No - I'm keeping mine to myself!


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Would any other posters like to post their homosexual fantasies so that Firefly doesn't feel on his own?



There are 4 more in my top 5 funny man


----------



## Vanilla

I'd be worried about that last wink, if I were you Purple.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> I'd be worried about that last wink, if I were you Purple.



I'm a sucker for a complement


----------



## Sue Ellen

Purple said:


> I'm a sucker for a complement



Or even a compliment


----------



## Lex Foutish

Sue Ellen said:


> Or even a compliment



Ouch!  

Seas sa chúinne, Purple, agus sín amach do lámh! (Sue Ellen with a stick!!!!!  Swoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## DB74

Purple said:


> I'm a sucker for a complement


 
You do go well with Firefly!


----------



## pinkyBear

Professor Brian Cox, I would love to collide into him


----------



## Booter

pinkyBear said:


> Professor Brian Cox, I would love to collide into him




Did you know he was in the band D.ream? (Thi-i-ings, can only get better...)


----------



## pinkyBear

I did in deedy God he's cute, and smart too...yummmmmm


----------



## Shawady

pinkyBear said:


> Professor Brian Cox, I would love to collide into him


 
Is he the guy that was in the Stargazing programme on BBC during the week? 
I have it recorded but have not watched it yet.
Liz bonin is in the programme and she was also in a pop band. Is this a starting point for budding astomeners?


----------



## pinkyBear

Yes he is, I enjoyed the show, however it was cloudy but Dara and himself got on well and really improvised.  And I got to drool over Brian..


----------



## Caveat

I have a new one.

Dobbie from Peep Show.


----------



## Staples

Caveat said:


> I have a new one.
> 
> Dobbie from Peep Show.


 
Jeez Caveat.  On second thoughts maybe you SHOULD get out more and make new friends.


----------



## pinkyBear

Not Brian, he's mine! Or will I fight ya for him!


----------



## Vanilla

pinkyBear said:


> Professor Brian Cox, I would love to collide into him


 
Shudder, oh dear god no, I wouldn't like to meet him in a dark alley...


----------



## Betsy Og

Nothing unobvious about this gal but good lord the blonde one in Raw, the restauarant owners sisters, is one fine looking woman... god bless her


----------



## truthseeker

pinkyBear said:


> Professor Brian Cox, I would love to collide into him


 
Yes - I do like the cerebral men myself - nice


----------



## Complainer

Betsy Og said:


> Nothing unobvious about this gal but good lord the blonde one in Raw, the restauarant owners sisters, is one fine looking woman... god bless her



Indeed, though the older sister is very 'interesting' in her own right, with her measured comments and cool reactions.


----------



## Betsy Og

Complainer said:


> Indeed, though the older sister is very 'interesting' in her own right, with her measured comments and cool reactions.


 
The older one gives me the heebeegeebies, way too stern, you could just imagine being at the receiving end of a series of hairdryer barrackings.


----------



## Knuttell

Mary Hanafin.


----------



## RMCF

That Keelin girl who does Prime time.


----------



## TarfHead

Watched Tamsin Greig in her new show, Episodes, last night.

Still floats my boat  !


----------



## dereko1969

where did you see episodes? BBCNI had Seacht on instead and I couldn't find out if it was on anywhere else.

+1 on Tamsin Greig...


----------



## Shawady

RMCF said:


> That Keelin girl who does Prime time.


 
I like her voice!


----------



## TarfHead

dereko1969 said:


> where did you see episodes? BBCNI had Seacht on instead and I couldn't find out if it was on anywhere else.
> 
> +1 on Tamsin Greig...


 
It's on BBC on Thursday. I caught the US 'edition'. Not as funny as I hoped for, but there was enough in it, apart from herself, to keep watching.


----------



## becky

RMCF said:


> That Keelin girl who does Prime time.


 
I wouldn't call her left wing though or am I missing something.

Have to say I really like her as a presenter - much more than Miriam.


----------



## feltox

Betsy Og said:


> Nothing unobvious about this gal but good lord the blonde one in Raw, the restauarant owners sisters, is one fine looking woman... god bless her


 
Seem her from a distance  when they were filming outside scene for programme during the summer and could see the attraction of her from a distance. Gave me reason to tune in and watch to get second look


----------



## Sue Ellen

Shawady said:


> I like her voice!



Absolutely gorgeous voice.


----------



## RMCF

becky said:


> I wouldn't call her left wing though or am I missing something.
> 
> Have to say I really like her as a presenter - *much more than Miriam*.



Blasphemer !!!
Impossible.


----------



## becky

RMCF said:


> Blasphemer !!!
> Impossible.



I don't mind Miriam but don't get the fuss.  She was wearing a LK Bennett dress one night and I have the same one in a different colour.  I can't bring myself to wear it since.


----------



## PaddyW

Michaela Tabb, snooker and pool referee.


----------



## Purple

RMCF said:


> That Keelin girl who does Prime time.



Keeling Shanley... she lost almost all of her credibility with that rubbish "If Lynch had Invaded" documentary last year. It was the worst piece of nonsense RTE have produced in a long time.

...but yes, she is kind of cute.


----------



## Purple

Sue Ellen said:


> Or even a compliment



No, I was talking about an orgy with the other 4


----------



## Shawady

Purple said:


> ...but yes, she is kind of cute.


 
Thats all that matters.


----------



## Delboy

Deirdre de Burca...always thought she had something about her when she was involved in politics. Saw her tonight on the Late Late for the 1st time in a year or so and she's looking better than ever


----------



## boaber

The girl on the screen of AIB ATMs.  Anyone know who she is?


----------



## Betsy Og

Siobhan Ryan the weather lady for the doey eyes (and even fashionista Jean Byrne).


----------



## Caveat

boaber said:


> the girl on the screen of aib atms. Anyone know who she is?


 
lol


----------



## TarfHead

Betsy Og said:


> Siobhan Ryan the weather lady for the doey eyes


 
Not very left field, though.


----------



## Betsy Og

TarfHead said:


> Not very left field, though.


 
I feel I was fulfilling a public service role in bringing such lovely ladies to the attention of the wider non-weather-forecast-watching public


----------



## Staples

Assistant Referee Sian Massey.  

She might be leftfield but definitely not offside!!

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...otball-ndash-not-bitter-derision-2193338.html


----------



## johnd

The actress Katherine Parkinson - of the IT Crowd  
Georgous and funny!


----------



## boaber

Staples said:


> Assistant Referee Sian Massey.
> 
> She might be leftfield but definitely not offside!!
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...otball-ndash-not-bitter-derision-2193338.html



You're fired for that comment Staples


----------



## dockingtrade

ann cassin


----------



## Purple

sarah travers(she presents the news on BBC Norn' Ireland)


----------



## TarfHead

johnd said:


> Katherine Parkinson - IT Crowd


 
+1

Or is it the character that you 'fancy' - Jen ?


----------



## johnd

TarfHead said:


> +1
> 
> Or is it the character that you 'fancy' - Jen ?


 
No! I love her in anything even the Maltesers Ads with Amanda Abbington who I wouldn't turn down an invite from either. Jane Horlocks is another one of my offbeat fancies.  Smart, funny and fragile.


----------



## johnd

Correction -  should read Horrocks


----------



## TarfHead

Jessica Stevenson (Hynes).

The Royle Family (Cheryl), Spaced, Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Caveat

TarfHead said:


> Jessica Stevenson


 
Oh yeeees!


----------



## DB74

Clare Daly TD anyone?


----------



## bren1916

DB74 said:


> Clare Daly TD anyone?


 
This thread should be closed..


----------



## TarfHead

DB74 said:


> Clare Daly TD anyone?


 
No, you've that field all to yourself


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> No, you've that field all to yourself



+1

DB74, what do you think of Joan Burton ?


----------



## Staples

DB74 said:


> Clare Daly TD anyone?


 
There are people you can speak with. Or perhaps confide in a close friend.


----------



## Delboy

DB74 said:


> Clare Daly TD anyone?



No,never,nay!!!


----------



## thedaras

Jack O Connor..now there is left of field..lol


----------



## DB74

But you can't get much more left than that!


----------



## thedaras

Staples said:


> There are people you can speak with. Or perhaps confide in a close friend.


Brilliant..


----------



## Firefly

Amy Adams - growing on me big time.


----------



## WicklowMan

I would certainly take Liz Bonnin for coffee.

As for Elaine Cassidy I'd surely ... hold her hand 

Oh, and the woman from Fair City who used to do the washing powder ad.


----------



## TarfHead

WicklowMan said:


> .. Liz Bonnin .. Elaine Cassidy


 
What's your understanding of '_leftfield or unobvious'_  ?


----------



## WicklowMan

TarfHead said:


> What's your understanding of '_leftfield or unobvious'_  ?



I was just checking if you were alert 

Yerman the SF fella from Kerry ... er not him ... but rather his daughter.


----------



## Firefly

WicklowMan said:


> Yerman the SF fella from Kerry ... er not him ... but rather his daughter.



LOL. Any linky btw?


----------



## Betsy Og

the bould Toireasa Ferris (or some such name)

She appeared in fine style on an election poster a few years back, not sure if thats her regular form or was she airbrushed to the hilt. As they're looking for the 'cookie cutie' types on this thread her blonde bombshell looks like rule her out as too obvious.


----------



## WicklowMan

Firefly said:


> LOL. Any linky btw?



Here we are!

[broken link removed]


----------



## WicklowMan

Betsy Og said:


> the bould Toireasa Ferris (or some such name)
> 
> She appeared in fine style on an election poster a few years back, not sure if thats her regular form or was she airbrushed to the hilt. As they're looking for the 'cookie cutie' types on this thread her blonde bombshell looks like rule her out as too obvious.



Now now, don't be like that. Leave my Toireasa alone! 

I have to admit Lucinda Creighton does my head in totally too. She's not quite leftfield, though she would be after a few days in my company


----------



## Firefly

WicklowMan said:


> Here we are!
> 
> [broken link removed]




+1 ahem.


----------



## liaconn

RMCF said:


> That Keelin girl who does Prime time.


 

She's an ex of my brother's. She's much better looking in real life than on telly.


----------



## Purple

WicklowMan said:


> Here we are!
> 
> [broken link removed]



Nothin' left field about her! (except her politics)


----------



## micmclo

Jane Seymour is decades older then me
She is 59 now and she is as good looking as when she was 30!

Will always be Dr Quinn Medicine Women to me


----------



## micmclo

DB74 said:


> Clare Daly TD anyone?



What is it with the socialists, always miserable 
Well good luckk on your choice but you'll have a tough time getting her to smile on a night out

A picture of Clare Daly smiling is as rare as a smiling Joe Higgins


----------



## bullbars

micmclo said:


> Jane Seymour is decades older then me
> She is 59 now and she is as good looking as when she was 30!
> 
> Will always be Dr Quinn Medicine Women to me


 
+1 An age gap that would make it awkward if I brought her home to mammy but I'd manage!


----------



## horusd

Christine Legard...French Finance Minister... very classy and beautiful lady.


----------



## Firefly

horusd said:


> Christine Legard...French Finance Minister... very classy and beautiful lady.



+1 to that...a very classy lady.


----------



## Staples

The Census Enumerator.  Well into her 40s but still hot.

I told her a couple of times that I hadn't the form completed so she had to call back.  I eventually gave it to her last night (the completed form, that is).


----------



## Firefly

Saw the film 50/50 last night and I'll add Anna Kendrick to my list..


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> Saw the film 50/50 last night and I'll add Anna Kendrick to my list..


 
'_a bit left field or unobvious_' ?

Not according to her photo on IMDB !


----------



## Firefly

TarfHead said:


> '_a bit left field or unobvious_' ?
> 
> Not according to her photo on IMDB !



I know...she's very keira knightley in that photo alright, but in the film she was a little nerdy (in an attractive way).


----------

